# Show in York, PA on August 7



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

White Rose Pigeon Association is holding its summer show on Sunday, August 7, 2011 in York, PA. there will be fanciers from PA and surrounding area along with birds for sale.

http://www.whiterosepigeon.com

Thanks,

Link


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Are the venders at this show like they are at the winter show?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*show*

There will be one vendor with equipment, supplies, etc. and sale cages for exhibitors.


----------



## flewthecoupe (Mar 28, 2005)

What time is this show 

Thanks


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Luck 
we are looking to photos of the show

regards


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Show Photo*

White Rose show: Small but very show: 342 entries 43 exhibitors. attached photo


----------

